# Excess Amniotic Fluid



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, 

I went for a 32wk placenta check scan yesterday and ended up having lots of monitoring and being referred to a consultant because my baby is measuring at ahead of its gestational age current measurements show 35wks and baby weighs 4lb10oz. I am also carrying an excess of amniotic fluid with a current AFI of 26.9cm and the baby's abdomen is larger than the norm. I have go to have a Glucose test tomorrow and then another scan to check the placenta blood flow, baby's swallowing and lung volume and growth a week on Wednesday.
They said that the baby's heart, kidneys, stomach and bladder looked okay and the monitoring that they did showed the baby was active and heart was doing what it should when it moved.

I stupidly went home and 'googled' this and it has come up with lots of things that could be wrong with the baby and I have scared myself stupid. 

Does this sound like something is majorly wrong that I should be as worried as I am?

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

sorry for the delay

How have you ghot on with the consultant and scan appointments?


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Got Scan tomorrow to find out more - consultant just talked through premature labour, early rupture of membranes, possible blockage stopping baby swallowing fluid correctly etc. There was quite a few ifs, buts and maybes so will be glad to have scan tomorrow and hopefully get some answers.


----------

